# Young Puppy Training



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I think I'd try to avoid giving her the excuse to bark and whine. She's excited about training, which is great and I wouldn't want to dampen that enthusiasm. Maybe do a bunch of training with her first so she is tired then stake her out close by and let her watch while you work with another dog, then repeat. Usually they catch on quickly to when it's their turn.
When loading the vehicle to train, put her in first so she doesn't have to worry about being left out. Eventually she will have to learn it isn't always about her but at 4 months it's all about building confidence and enthusiasm IMO.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Train her first
Cover the crate or window so she can't see
Grin and bear it and when she hits six months, bark collar it is


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Bark collar.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stacey

My experience: Patience, labor intensive, reward for quiet, and constant maintenance. AND just like you don't send a noisy dog for a retrieve, a noisy dog should not be rewarded with work. 
I did successfully train Thor to be quiet while crated while I trained Buffy on obedience in the house. He was absolutely terrible.The method I used was very non-aversive but I first got the quiet with the bark collar. If the dog is already barking you can't train with my method. BTW, very operant. I rewarded the good calm behavior. I continued this in the field. I must say that it requires maintenance. 
The worst thing I had seen was a man provoking his dog to bark. He brought him up to another truck that had dogs in it to make him bark. He whipped the daylights out of the dog with a healing stick. It was cruel. I reported him to the president of the club. His response was "He's been working on that a long time, got to solve that early". Actually this was grounds for being thrown out of the club but it didn't happen. Anyway, that is what you don't do IMHO.
My method includes crated dog, visible reward (treats), and a no reward marker. I do not shout at the barking dog, he only thinks that you are barking back and that may encourage more barking. The dog gets the treat if he maintains calm for varying periods of time. The treat disappears from view if he barks.
OK, you may not like it but I can say it worked for me.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> Stacey
> 
> My experience: Patience, labor intensive, reward for quiet, and constant maintenance. AND just like you don't send a noisy dog for a retrieve, a noisy dog should not be rewarded with work.
> I did successfully train Thor to be quiet while crated while I trained Buffy on obedience in the house. He was absolutely terrible.The method I used was very non-aversive but I first got the quiet with the bark collar.


How old was Thor when you put the bark collar on him? Ruby is 4 months. I think that's still too young. I think 6 months would be better. In the meantime she's a howler. I was taking a shower and could hear her in her x-pen howling, barking and whining this morning. Nobody else was home. It was really annoying.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I really don't remember but I am sure he was not that young.
If you do a Google search you can find more info on training "quiet". I found at least one article that did say you need to get the quiet first by using the bark collar.
Here is a rule that I follow: If the dog is too excited (substitute reactive, hyper, etc) that he won't take a treat, you can't do any training. That is why getting some calm first is important.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Waiting may result in the undesirable behavior becoming so ingrained that it will never be remedied.
Frankly, however, it may never be remedied no matter what you do. I have a barker; at 3 1/2 months he began wearing a "baby bark collar" yet he still barks at 2 3/4 y.o. (I may have turned it on too quickly, thereby allowing him to become bark-collar-wise.) However, early bark collar application certainly did NOT affect his desire, spirit, drive, etc., etc., etc. Further, it did not affect his subsequent collar conditioning, which happened around 6-7 months.
Point of interest, the barker's sibling doesn't bark, never has, despite always being even more enthusiastic about retrieving, training (fyi ... you may remember seeing me train that crazy female that ended up with the prefix titles ... this one is possibly more enthusiastic than that one!!!).
There's no sure-thing when fixing this particular problem.
Good Luck!
FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts. My first golden was a horrible barker. We tried everything including a bark collar. But that was over 20 years ago and products weren’t as good as they are now. I remember her finally barking less when she was about 12 years old. FT, I think you’re right. If I put a bark collar on, she is very smart and would become collar wise too.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

My new 17 week old Golden, must be related to your pup! Now I have had a lot of Golden's over the years, but this little guy is the noisiest pup I have ever had! He also is absolutely fearless...his pedigree with full of field dogs with varied tittles, so his energy level is also over the top. But, let's talk barking!

One command I always teach my dogs if 'quite'! That means no noise period! The technique I use is simple. When the dog wines or barks I say 'quite', they I put my hand around his muzzle and gently hold it shut, commanding 'quite' again. Then I remove my hand. I continue this until he stops the noise. First few times it takes a while, but soon they understand. Then just the command will stop the sound, of course you will be tested off and on, but then we go back to teaching again. 

If he is still testing me at times, when he turns 6 month, then a bark collar will be used to encourage success...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Stacey

Don't give up! Buffy was very noisy as a pup. Thor was noisy, behavior modification fixed it, it returned when I let up on maintenance. However I have fixed it again. You will need lots of patience. BTW he was crated for this.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok, ok, I hit six months and my newest wild child still barks like crazy! I got a bark collar with a vibration option on it. I hoped that would stop the barking as I prefer not to use the e collar option until he gets a bit older. I got the collar from Gun Dog Supply, it cost around $70. Thankfully, the vibration mode, did stop his barking....at least for now!

Good luck


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

My young 7 month old total nutcase was a big barker, I mean going total nuts kind of barker big time. The bark collar didn’t work, she has the ability to block out stimulation no matter how high to do what she wants. ( I can nail her but on a 5 on the e collar and it doesn’t faze her) my 3 yr old goes through the roof on a 4. I waited it out, loaded her first and just ignored her etc. It has worked some and gotten better but I’m dealing with a devil here. I try working her first out of the truck and wear her out but that doesn’t work half the time. Yesterday I ran her on 3 singles which was the test I ran the 3 yr old on so it was basically a AA test, then I ran a 400 yrd long super single off to the side after the 3 yr old ran the test to wear her out and she still went nuts when I got the 3 yr old back out of the truck to run her blinds. Now the barking at night and when all the dogs are in the truck has gotten better but good luck! try the bark collar, but sometimes barkers are just barkers. I’m just hoping this nut will learn to chill a bit.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> My young 7 month old total nutcase was a big barker, I mean going total nuts kind of barker big time. The bark collar didn’t work, she has the ability to block out stimulation no matter how high to do what she wants. ( I can nail her but on a 5 on the e collar and it doesn’t faze her) my 3 yr old goes through the roof on a 4. I waited it out, loaded her first and just ignored her etc. It has worked some and gotten better but I’m dealing with a devil here. I try working her first out of the truck and wear her out but that doesn’t work half the time. Yesterday I ran her on 3 singles which was the test I ran the 3 yr old on so it was basically a AA test, then I ran a 400 yrd long super single off to the side to wear her out and she still went nuts when I got the 3 yr old out the truck, ready to go wanting more. Now the barking at night and when all the dogs are in the truck has gotten better but good luck! try the bark collar, but sometimes barkers are just barkers. I’m just hoping this nut will learn to chill a bit.


Wow that's intense! A bit of a high roller there?
My girl just turned 6 months old. She's barking now in the crate when I run the other dog and not at any other time. But she has developed a terrible whining problem. I don't even think she realizes it since sometimes I notice she does it in her sleep....


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Alaska7133 said:


> Wow that's intense! A bit of a high roller
> there?
> 
> Alaska, you have no clue how intense she is. She doesn’t sleep, she doesn’t know how to relax. She is a pacer. She was up every two hours until last month wanting to just run. She is very talented but a psycho dog. I had finished OB on and off the leash so I moved to FF and the OB went out the window when the water warmed up. She was a maniac around it was like she never had any OB so it was back to OB which is acceptable so now we are back to FF which goes very smooth because pressure doesn’t bother her. Dogs are funny🙂 my 3 yr old who is running Qs was probably the easiest dog I have ever trained and this one is the toughest so far with a bunch of dogs in the middle.Crazy! She is one tough bitch! She also is very small 43lbs. A pocket rocket!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a retired 7 year old that digs in his box when on the trailer ... it's so intense that the entire trailer rocks and it can be heard 50 yards away. He starts it as soon as I take another dog off the trailer. The constant scratching drives me almost as nutz as incessant barking.
So yesterday I hooked him onto a chain about 30 yards from the line so he could watch what's going on ... he paced, he chewed off the corner off of my license plate(!), he stood up, he sat down, he then decided to lie under the trailer. It was very pleasant (however, the dogs didn't do so well on their retired marks ...).
Will it last? I dunno, but I'll try it again this evening.
Just gotta try different stuff and see if anything will work.

Lee, what sort of bark collar did you use on your crazy one?

FTGoldens


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Lee, what sort of bark collar did you use on your crazy one?

FTGoldens

FT,
Dogtra YS 600. I didn’t put it on a 10 I went up to a 7 and no response, so I stopped. I’m not going to burn or stimulate a dog to death especially a young one. She is to talented, I’ll find another way. My 3 year old can only go up to a 3. We will see how it turns out once she settles down if she ever does. I just know I barely get a response on a 5 on the ecollar, which again the 3 yr old goes through the roof on a 4. The 3 yr old isn’t a soft dog at all. She takes pressure well.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

MORE COWBELL
For barking and other behavior issues in crates or on tie outs try hanging a cowbell on the offenders collar. I have seen it done with miraculous results. It's funny watching a dog that has been an obnoxious jerk suddenly freeze like a statue or hug the ground in fear of a cowbell. 
The best part is it is up to them, all they have to do is behave.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

well, for my puppy right now everything has been about control. She is very vocal. I make her sit for everything even in the kennel in the car. All of this discipline has helped tremendously on the barking. I also open her kennel and say quiet and curl her lip on her baby teeth while saying quiet. She has calmed down a lot with that and will move away from me when she is barking cause she knows what's coming. She is 19 weeks.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Quote:She is 19 weeks.

Did you get another black dog or Golden🙂


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

ha ha another black.....I haven't found the right golden yet....


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

I teach the "quiet" command. I used it quite a bit when I ran labs but so far only needed on one golden and it is very effective for her. When your dog barks(or whines), open up the dog box door put your strong hand around the muzzle and squeeze the top and bottom together(until they vocalize) while calmly saying(in your inside voice) "no-quiet". Close the door. Repeat as necessary. Yes, you will need to hang outside the dog box door for a bit and not do anything else. It requires a lot of patience but it works. Think of it as a bit of a drill in and of its own - be consistent. After some of the manual work is done you can collar condition this effectively - squeeze muzzle, "quiet", collar nick. For me, I must have an absolute silent dog while hunting migratory birds and sitting for long periods in a dog blind. That is the reason I say do this "calmly and in your inside voice" above.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

and if that doesn't work, I usually will pinch a tooth into the jowls.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

FTGoldens said:


> Bark collar.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sweese said:


> I teach the "quiet" command. I used it quite a bit when I ran labs but so far only needed on one golden and it is very effective for her. When your dog barks(or whines), open up the dog box door put your strong hand around the muzzle and squeeze the top and bottom together(until they vocalize) while calmly saying(in your inside voice) "no-quiet". Close the door. Repeat as necessary. Yes, you will need to hang outside the dog box door for a bit and not do anything else. It requires a lot of patience but it works. Think of it as a bit of a drill in and of its own - be consistent. After some of the manual work is done you can collar condition this effectively - squeeze muzzle, "quiet", collar nick. For me, I must have an absolute silent dog while hunting migratory birds and sitting for long periods in a dog blind. That is the reason I say do this "calmly and in your inside voice" above.


Thanks!
I had to use that exact method last weekend. My older dog Riot, was not impressed that Ruby was learning how to retrieve on water. I honestly don’t think he knew he was whining. I held his muzzle each time he whined and said quiet, and I was nice and calm. It took a while along with a few “no birds” before he finally quit. I didn’t elevate it to a collar condition. It was good that I was able to be right there to make the connection with him, that he was whining, so I guess it was more of an attrition. Then he was pretty good after that. Sometimes dogs just get jacked up and of course all the birds are theirs...


----------



## Jilly Ruby Jane (Feb 15, 2020)

You shouldn't yelling, yelling will only increase the amount of whining. Honestly, yelling at your dog is never the solution. Yelling is giving your dog what they want: your attention. And ignore them is one thing you should do. At first, you leaving will only make the whining get louder. In other words, it’s going to be torture for you, but if you want this behavior stopped, you need to power through. Or you can let your dog sit still if they obediently enjoy their food. I read some tips on website and see it work. 
Maybe take a look at these 2 sites to see what you think.. 








Does a Bark Collar Work For Whining? - Dogtelligent


There are two main types of bark collar available: electric bark collars and citronella bark collars.




www.dogtelligent.com












Puppy Separation Anxiety - Dogs Mental Health - Graduate Dogs


Does your puppy have separation anxiety? Are they restless when left alone, causing havoc in your home? Here are some solutions that might help.




graduatedogs.com


----------

